# Recovery is possible



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm going to make this short sense it is hard for me to talk about. I got derealization when I was 18 after taking MDMA aka ecstasy. Wow what a horrible time. It's been 5 years sense I got this disorder. Now what I'm going to say is what you've already read in recovery stories. The magic pill is distraction and over coming anxiety.

Before I took the mdma I had dxhild good Trama and depression. I didn't really now what anxiety was. I suffers from over wheeling dr for over a year before I decided to change. Now let me tell you, for me at least, it's not an easy fix. But just know that it fixes its self over time.

Through the last five years I have had good and bad times. I've felt relief and I have felt better and it has been a cycle. But now, 5 years later, dr is something I don't even think about and feel. Trust me, there is no getting used to this disorder but over time it gets better through distraction and leasing anxiety and trauma.

About 3 years ago I was diagnosed clonazpam and I was so anxious that even going to the store was overwhelming because that ment I had to face the dr. Well facing my fear is what ultimately lead to my recocovery.

There is sooooo much I could say, all you need to know is that I'm better even after a sever case. Dr is a thing of the past. Now I can't lie, I still experience it to a expressly slight level. My dr almost feel like a small Zit on the face. You only notice it if you look for it. For me. I notice my dr when I get is change of wether such as in the winter when it's cloudy, transitioning to sunny makes my dr resurface but it's soooo mild to the point of where it's not bothersome... and believe me... that's recocovery.

To those our there. Listen to the people who have recovered. The way you do it is by stop obsessing, gave your fears, indulge in social and phycial activity, consult with your doctor to relive your anxiety, etc.

It's a long road but it's so worth it. You tell your mind that you're the boss and nothing can stop you! Be positive. It's a road. For some people it's a quick fix but I believe it's jusg due to their pycology. Us people who are very obsessive, it takes work. Life is amazing, dr is the worst thing in the world, but treat you mind and body and you will reverse this chemical imbalance or what ever the fuck it is.

You will be free one day if you choose to be <3

*wont be replying to messages. I'm over the disorder and this website. My life has nothing to do with DR. Beat wishes to you all. (GET OFF THIS SITE AND LIVE)

P.s if you must search on the internet, search anxiety, not dissociation.


----------



## Krob216 (Sep 5, 2018)

I've recently gotten dp/dr from using mdma also. Its been hell, I've been depressed my anxiety is thru this roof. I had to quit my job. Seems like every day it gets worse, been like this for a month now


----------

